# I'm chicken!



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

When for a hunt in the desert yesterday. I did several sets as I worked my way south of town. On my fourth set, I seen two coyotes emerge from the brush about 700 yards to the west of my position and stare my direction. The sun shining at my back and directly in their eyes, I felt they had not seen me at all. I seen them though, as their white belly fur glistened in the morning light. I stayed at it for over 45 minutes and never seen the two coyotes again. They slipped into a huge draw that was between us and left it at that. Time was wasting. I moved farther south by a mile and did another unproductive set, on my way back to the Jeep, I found an old coyote den, dug into a low hillside. I snapped a few pictures and moved on. I parked in a low spot in the road/trail I followed and crept over the hill. A rather small draw which forked into another larger draw was below me, but the highway was easily within sight. I elected to work away from the highway some 200 or 300 yards farther and look for a desent area. No luck. I went back to my original spot closer to the highway. A little rise overlooking a brushy flat about 50 yards wide right at the fork in the draw. I placed a Foxpro Firestorm in a bush down wind to my right and in front about 30 yards out, crawled into a Chaparrel bush and started my set. I chose Chicken Distress, as I was still in the "what the hell do they want to hear" mode. Not five minutes into the set-up I catch movement from the fork in the draw. A coyote coming in from the south. He stopped to check things a 100 yards and as I put the crosshairs on the sweet spot he moved and started in closer. At 50 yards he stopped again and eyed the Foxpro, he was about 25 yards from the machine, I had to take him now. I thought I could weave a 39 grain Sierra through a bush between us and chose to do that. The T/C 204 barked once, the coyote fell and never moved, chicken distress played on.


----------



## Helmet_S (Mar 18, 2010)

Sounds like a good time out in nature. I will have to try the chicken in distress as I have never used it. Sounds like a good one for pressured areas.


----------



## Ky Yote (Nov 13, 2011)

That's just plain cool,,,Good job.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Well done Jim, good stuff.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Nice dog JT. Love that .204.


----------



## sos1inmesa (May 11, 2011)

JTKillough said:


> I felt they had not seen me at all.


JT, I'm looking right at your picture, and I don't see you...


----------



## sos1inmesa (May 11, 2011)

Good job on mixing it up. I think my areas around here are getting hammered with people calling, so taking a page out of your book should help my cause.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

sos1inmesa said:


> JT, I'm looking right at your picture, and I don't see you...


Neither did the dog.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice job JT congrats.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Now thats some camofliggy face cream there bud! Persistence pays off for the diligent.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats. JT, keep up the fine work.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Yeah, used the wifes disappearing cream, worst yet, it stinks of lilac & coco butter.


----------

